# teresetes



## LeGauloisBrésilien

Sabeu quina és l'etimologia de _teresetes _(titelles a mallorca)?


----------



## Circunflejo

Diminutiu del nom propi Teresa.


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Diminutiu del nom propi Teresa.



L’etimologia d'aquest nom de fonts, segons el DCVB, és:
Etim.: del nom personal llatí *Tharasia, *després modificat en *Teresia.*​
Cal afegir que per mig renyar a algú perquè deixi d'anar de berbes i de fer jutipiris davant d'un deim _a mi no em fagis teresetes que no em treurás un cèntim_. 

També solen fer teresetes els nins i jovenets per aconseguir el que volen dels seus pares fent-los exagerades moixonies.


----------



## Elxenc

Precisament a pocs dies escomençaran les representacions del Betlem de Tirisiti a Alcoi (País Valencià). Un betlem fet amb ninots/guinyols/titelles de "peu i vareta" que es mouen per unes guies metàliques. El nom de l'obra li vé perquè el personatge principal crida a una veïna seua que li diuen Tereseta, però com el dit personatge no obri la boca per a pronunciar el nom (tota la representació la fa parlant amb les dents serrades) sempre escoltem "Tirisiti"]


----------



## Elxenc

La descripició que fa de "tereseta" el diccionari "bacavés"- català-valencià-balear, dit també Alcover-Moll:
TERESETA 
*1. *Nom propi de dona, dim. de _Teresa; _cast. _Teresita. _
|| *2. *_f. pl. _Putxinel·lis (mall.); cast. _marionetas, títeres. _Moveu-vos, teresetes, que ja arriba el moment de la vostra ventura, Vidal Mirall 11. 
|| *3. *_f. _Acció frívola i d'una ingenuïtat grotesca (mall.); cast. _momo. _«Som un coní dins sa pleta | d'es camp, i visc retirat; | si ve un caçador afamat | li faç una teresa | i ja torn quedar amagat» (cançó pop. Mall.).
    Fon.: təɾəzέtə (Barc.); teɾeséta (Val.); təɾəzə́tə (Palma).


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Alcoi (País Valencià)


Alacant.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> Alacant.




Fa molt de temps, fins i tot ans de la "transició", que molts valencians ens movem per les comarques: Alcoi (l'Alcoià; País Valencià) i si no pot demanar-li-ho als alcoians, a vore si li diuen que se senten alacantins...


----------



## Circunflejo

Qui no sap on és Alcoi, tampoc no sap on és l'Alcoià, però potser sí sapigui on és Alacant.


----------



## Elxenc

O potser millor seria posar :molt a prop de Benidorm. No li pareix? Qui no tinga cap interès, igual li'n donarà el punt geogràfic que posem. Bon dia


Circunflejo said:


> Qui no sap on és Alcoi, tampoc no sap on és l'Alcoià, però potser sí sapigui on és Alacant.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> O potser millor seria posar :molt a prop de Benidorm. No li pareix?


És més a prop d'Alacant que de Benidorm...


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> És més a prop d'Alacant que de Benidorm...


Qui no té feina, el gat pentina.


----------

